# How to shine up galvanized?



## John Schneider

I am restoring an old seeder and I was wondering if there was anything I need to know before trying to shine up the galvanized steel seed box? I don't know much about galvanization, but I suspect that I don't want to rub it off??? Is there a good cleaning solution that would work better than a mechanical polish procedure? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## shadowwalker

I can't remember the name of it. But. I have used this stuff in a black can that looks like cotton. You tear off a piece to use. I used to get it at the auto parts store. I used it on my bike. I tried it on the wifes bakers cabinet doors. They were galvanized on front and it worked well. I also used it on several pieces of art that was galvanized some were 50 or more years old. It did well. You have to rub the heck out of it.


----------



## oldnndway

Not sure how it will do on galvanized but Semichrome polish works good on metal.
Not sure that is the correct spelling, mau be Simichrome...should find it at auto parts or bike shop.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Id try a buffing wheel on a cordless drill and some Flitz metal polish


----------



## m39fan

Shadowwalker is referring to Never Dull (may not be the correct spelling). It's in a blue can and does look like cotton. It does indeed work well on almost any metal including galvanized since it is not as abrasive as Simichrome or similar pastes.

HTH,
Mike


----------



## moopups

While I have no concept of why anyone would want to shine a galvanized metal surface, (a coating of zinc and tin for weather proofing), there is a product known as 'Dura Glit" that may accomplish such. It is in a round metal container, yellow if memory serves right, cotton saturated material. Brand name spelling may be off a bit.


----------



## John Schneider

Thanks for the tips. I will look for that cotton stuff, Neverdull! Moopups...the concept is that I want the seeder to look the way it did when it was new. It has 60 years of weathering that I want to clean up.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

If the seeder is just for display they make a cold galvanizing spray that I get at Lowes. Works just like spray paint and looks really nice and shiny.


----------



## agmantoo

There are 2 types of galvanizing. Older products had hot dipped galvanizing and it did not shine that brightly when new. Hot dipped galavanizing is a superior finish for rust prevention. The second type of galvanizing is electro galvanizing. This method is very thin and will not give decent protection to long exposure to the elements. If you want a gloss finish just paint the metal with aluminum paint. The paint will give gloss and added protection against rust.


----------



## John Schneider

Thanks Agmantoo...It is very old and looks almost perfect so I suspect that it is the good kind of galvanizing. You can simply paint it? I thought that you couldn't get paint to stick to galvanized metal. It will be a drill that I use, but I still want it to look good. If I could paint it, I would. Is there a galvanized paint?


----------



## agmantoo

With the galvanizing being as old as it is it will accept the aluminum paint and the paint will adhere. Buy a good quality of aluminum paint and apply same with a brush. You will get a lot of coverage from just a quart. PS...did the get the damage repaired? If so what method did you use?


----------

